# New Invention - Easiest Drawers Ever!



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

This is pretty neat for you guys that do woodworking. Be cool if it gets made.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pretty cool if you want to spend that much time on setup making drawers! But if you drop-cut all your fronts, match grain and lip with CM6...that aint working!


----------

